# confused???



## hodgee53115 (Jul 27, 2015)

My wife and i have been married for 10 years. both of us are bad with money. Thing went bad about 1 1/2 years ago when my wife had a emotional affair. It was with a person she was working with. we went through counselling and she quit her job. Ever since she has not held a job for very long 6 moths here and 6 moths there. We are constantly borrowing money to get by. we also have 2 kids and things are getting bad. i love my wife but don't know how much longer i live this way. i'm the one who is in charge of the money. the money problems seem to be pulling us apart.


----------

